# Crayfish trapping meet/greet/and eat!



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

There's a crayfish outing planned again in the crayfish trapping forum, July 11,12,13. Going to be a great time for anyone interested. Big potluck dinner with lots of crayfish on sat. the 12th. Last year over 70lbs. were trapped! Here's a link to this years, and you can do a search for last years......

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=499609


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

:woohoo1:It's getting closer!!!!!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

One more week!:woohoo1:


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Not much longer now!:woohoo1:


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait, definitely a great time! Make sure to wear comfortable pants you won't leave hungry. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

